# Heresy Team Speak Server



## Jezlad

​

Heresy has its own Team Speak Server.

You can access the server by searching for Heresy Online, entering the IP 


109.70.149.57:10027


Or simply by clicking here.


Be aware that some of my rl friends use it so just jump in a different room


----------



## Hudson

teamspeak is ok mate, but always had better time of things with ventrillo cheaper, easier to set up and used to run it alongside 25 man raids in WOW and never seemed to slow me up at all


----------



## Svartmetall

Hudson said:


> ...always had better time of things with Ventrilo...


This. Plus Ventrilo has noticably better sound quality than Teamspeak, and more user options - e.g. you can set each person's sound level individually, which you can't do on TS and is a real ball-ache if everyone's coming through at different levels, some people are virtually inaudible and you can't do anything about it.


----------



## steampunktau

Ventrilo doesn't offer a Linux client, while Teamspeak does. Not a big deal for the majority of users but it will affect some of us


----------



## Djinn24

On my 2 year break I ran 3 vent servers. I dealt with the older TS client but it is ok at best from what I have seen.


----------



## traitor_dice

I definitely find ventrillo to be easier to use.


----------



## micgao

Im new here and people doesnt seem to like TS too much but if you need, I can set up a server and I have a little experience with it... PM me if you still need or if you dont trust me/doesnt want it anymore, doesnt matter


----------



## XxDreMisterxX

Svartmetall said:


> This. Plus Ventrilo has noticably better sound quality than Teamspeak, and more user options - e.g. you can set each person's sound level individually, which you can't do on TS and is a real ball-ache if everyone's coming through at different levels, some people are virtually inaudible and you can't do anything about it.


They have changed that with the New TS as I currently use it. You can now change the volume levels of individual chat members, so that shouldnt be a problem. 

I have been using TS and Mumble and both are pretty good in my opinion. Sound Quality may differ but I have yet to notice any sizable difference in that. Both sound pretty crisp. TS has a very user friendly setup and shouldnt take long, while Mumble has a rather confusing connectivity and usage, though i manage.  

Havent used Vent yet for some reason. I mainly use 3rd party speak systems like this to voice chat with my clan and in FPS games whether i'm scrimmaging in game or hanging with friends. Many people may like Vent, but from the people I have talked with they prefer either TS or mumble. 

Jezlad- I think this is a great idea and good way for heresy members to communicate and have better discussions and a great exchange of info and gathering place. 
Once you get it setup, post the server info's and stuff like that. cheers.


----------



## Jezlad

> Jezlad- I think this is a great idea and good way for heresy members to communicate and have better discussions and a great exchange of info and gathering place.
> Once you get it setup, post the server info's and stuff like that. cheers.


This is one of my main points of contention. 

If/when I set this up it'll be solely for video gaming. I wouldn't allow 40k chat for the sake of 40k chat... that does 2 things, eats server resources and takes valuable content from the forums.

Heresys TS server will be for people who are playing video games, anyone hanging in their to talk about 40k tactics etc would be removed. The forums are here for that, posts are indexable and bring in further members.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX

Jezlad said:


> This is one of my main points of contention.
> 
> If/when I set this up it'll be solely for video gaming. I wouldn't allow 40k chat for the sake of 40k chat... that does 2 things, eats server resources and takes valuable content from the forums.
> 
> Heresys TS server will be for people who are playing video games, anyone hanging in their to talk about 40k tactics etc would be removed. The forums are here for that, posts are indexable and bring in further members.


I see what you mean and agree. Its simply a way to bring people of related interests to enjoy something other then Warhammer, mainly video games and vocal communication would help bring Heresy togethar as a whole or cause a massive flame war. Either way. 

Keeping the site pure and intact with its goals, while lending other mediums to help members connect? I think thats the gist? :grin:


----------



## Djinn24

Jezlad said:


> This is one of my main points of contention.
> 
> If/when I set this up it'll be solely for video gaming. I wouldn't allow 40k chat for the sake of 40k chat... that does 2 things, eats server resources and takes valuable content from the forums.
> 
> Heresys TS server will be for people who are playing video games, anyone hanging in their to talk about 40k tactics etc would be removed. The forums are here for that, posts are indexable and bring in further members.


Honestly then unless Heresy is planning on sponsoring a league/guild/alliance/legion then it might be a waste. Any group worth a salt will already have a server and require attendance in it.

Also unless you are planning on purchasing the server software most vents/TS are hosted on a 3rd party site and bandwidth is not an issue, the number of slots is.


----------



## Katie Drake

Yeah I'm not sure I see the point for a tabletop wargame site to have a teamspeak/vent/whatever if talk of tabletop wargaming isn't allowed. Like it was said above, people that are looking to chat about video game stuff will typically go to video game sites for it.


----------



## Jezlad

Just somewhere for pc gamers to play. Simple really, if certain rules aren't laid out you'd end up with dozens of people hanging around for the sake of it.


----------



## WoRLoKKeD

XxDreMisterxX said:


> They have changed that with the New TS as I currently use it. You can now change the volume levels of individual chat members, so that shouldnt be a problem.
> 
> I have been using TS and Mumble and both are pretty good in my opinion. Sound Quality may differ but I have yet to notice any sizable difference in that. Both sound pretty crisp. TS has a very user friendly setup and shouldnt take long, while Mumble has a rather confusing connectivity and usage, though i manage.
> 
> Havent used Vent yet for some reason. I mainly use 3rd party speak systems like this to voice chat with my clan and in FPS games whether i'm scrimmaging in game or hanging with friends. Many people may like Vent, but from the people I have talked with they prefer either TS or mumble.
> 
> Jezlad- I think this is a great idea and good way for heresy members to communicate and have better discussions and a great exchange of info and gathering place.
> Once you get it setup, post the server info's and stuff like that. cheers.


This. A thousand times this. TS3 or Mumble, while not quite having the sound quality of Vent, are at least as good. There's no need for perfect quality when what TS and Mumble offer works perfectly well and, in my experience, both also have a lower server overhead than Vent.


----------



## gen.ahab

djinn24 said:


> Honestly then unless Heresy is planning on sponsoring a league/guild/alliance/legion then it might be a waste. Any group worth a salt will already have a server and require attendance in it.
> 
> Also unless you are planning on purchasing the server software most vents/TS are hosted on a 3rd party site and bandwidth is not an issue, the number of slots is.


This. Honestly, I come here to talk about the hobby. If I want to talk about games I will go to a clan. 

Also, I can see this chat becoming irritatingly loud.


----------



## Boc

I think it's a good/cool idea, even though I don't game too much other than tabletop.

Although, it could behoove us to maybe re-launch the Vassal games with a new TS/vent/whatever along with it to get some more interest.

As an aside, what about the secks-chat, I presume that would be permitted...


----------



## Kreuger

While cool, as an associated part of heresy-online, I think it would almost, by design, pull things away from the boards.


----------



## WoRLoKKeD

Kreuger said:


> While cool, as an associated part of heresy-online, I think it would almost, by design, pull things away from the boards.


Not at all. If I understand Jez right, he's intending for it to be more for those of us who play Bad Company 2 and the like to get some decent co-ordination going. 

Of course, I wouldn't be opposed to helping with a more permanent Team Heresy...eh...team, if people were so inclined to be interested enough and Jez wanted as such. Could be fun, at least, as I'm sure there's a fair few Bad Company 2, CS and even Quake Live players scattered around the boards!


----------



## Stephen_Newman

If I could hook this up to Team Fortress 2 (If it even has a speak option-if not then counter strike) the I would be in.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX

I got BC2, Left 4 Dead 2, Killing Floor, Black Ops, DOW2, and League of Legends. 

That would be cool if Heresy could pool together its gamers into a team kind of function. 

I'm all up for it and the rules to keep the Warhammer stuff and tabletop stuff out of the chat seems reasonable to me. I'm all for the gaming. 

Though slots and servers could be a problem as everyone has varying area zones. Like all you all in the U.K and us who live in the U.S and some who live in Canada and Australia and such.


----------



## warsmith7752

i have a friend who has done this before, i could ask him to give us a hand.


----------



## Cypher871

Vent would be the way to go if you really feel you have to have this kind of functionality, though as some of the other's have pointed out, most who are seriously into a particular game will be a member of a clan and be on their comms servers anyway.

Seems a bit of a waste of time and effort to me mate.


----------



## WoRLoKKeD

Cypher871 said:


> Vent would be the way to go if you really feel you have to have this kind of functionality, though as some of the other's have pointed out, most who are seriously into a particular game will be a member of a clan and be on their comms servers anyway.
> 
> Seems a bit of a waste of time and effort to me mate.


Again, Teamspeak has the advantage that it's not Vent, and last I checked, TS3 has a MUCH lower bandwidth overhead if it was going to be hosted on Heresy's server. 

As for being 'a bit of a waste of time and effort', I'm sure that at least some of the 300+ people on Heresy's Steam group would appreciate it.


----------



## Azwraith

i personally think you would be constantly moderating the servers to stop people coming on to just chat about wh40k/warhammer

however the premise is a good idea as i play many games and dont belong to any clan or anything like that i just play for fun

i play TF2/Magicka/Alien Swarm/HoN/CS:S/DoD:S actually the list is too long.. i have like 50 purchased games on my steam. and many that dont even use steam


----------



## XxDreMisterxX

You should hold a poll and see how many people are willing.


----------



## IntereoVivo

I think it'd be cool. Mod'ing it would be two full time jobs, but I'd use it.


----------



## Jezlad

warsmith7752 said:


> i have a friend who has done this before, i could ask him to give us a hand.


Can you ask him to give me a few pointers?


----------



## Djinn24

I ran a TS2 for a big Guild for CoH/V and a vent for Aion/FF XIV guilds if you want some help. TS3 is new but all that means is taking the time to learn it and with what I sent you a PM about I can see where this would be a bonus.


----------



## Firefighter X

djinn24 said:


> I ran a TS2 for a big Guild for CoH/V and a vent for Aion/FF XIV guilds if you want some help. TS3 is new but all that means is taking the time to learn it and with what I sent you a PM about I can see where this would be a bonus.


If it was up to DJ24 we'd all be skyping... LMAO

FFX


----------



## Djinn24

Hell ya, know how much typing it would save me.


----------



## WoRLoKKeD

djinn24 said:


> I ran a TS2 for a big Guild for CoH/V and a vent for Aion/FF XIV guilds if you want some help. TS3 is new but all that means is taking the time to learn it and with what I sent you a PM about I can see where this would be a bonus.


TS3 isn't THAT much different to TS2, if I remember rightly. Personally I've been using Mumble recently as my Corp are a bunch of cheapskates.

...Oh wait. I'm CEO. I guess it's up to me to sort one out. BUGGERNUTS.


----------



## Maverike Prime

honestly, unless you're planning to make video gamming a regular part of the Heresy Online name (Bad idea for my money by the way) I think hosting a VOIP server (regardless of the system) would be a waste of resources. There are already a plethora of options out there for the occasional gamers to use and most of the more serious gamers already belong to guilds/leagues/groups that maintain their own servers for VOIP services. 

Additionally, if you truly want to keep the servers exclusively for non-40k chat and use it only for video games you'd need some one to monitor the channels and act as an admin when ever the server is active. That means either having someone in there 24/7 or limiting when the server is active.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

yeah a TS or vent would be cool, but if your going to limit it for 'video game chat' dont bother, it would be cool to get a place to talk tatics and such in real time with people since some people just do not put certain things up in the forums, since it would be mostly irrelevant information.

Trust me when I say that having a Vent or TS for casual chatting of the board games we all love will have little to no effect on actual posts on the forums. the only things that would be removed from the forums in this way would be irrelevant information that we could use a trimming of anyway. back when we had the chat channel there was always stupid stuff being talked about on there that would not make it to the forums even at the current time. Might also lessen the PMs going back and fourth in certain areas, like random meet ups for some of our members.


----------



## turel2

TS and Vent are very similar. It would be good to play some PC games with other Heretics.
it would be worth giving it a try out.


----------



## IntereoVivo

For sure. Anyone here play TF2? Or SC2? Or CS:S?


----------



## Katie Drake

IntereoVivo said:


> For sure. Anyone here play TF2? Or SC2? Or CS:S?


I play Starcraft II.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

who DOESNT play SC2?


----------



## Katie Drake

KhainiteAssassin said:


> who DOESNT play SC2?


Far too many people. It's really sort of sad.


----------



## Boc

KhainiteAssassin said:


> who DOESNT play SC2?


*raises hand awkwardly*


----------



## WoRLoKKeD

KhainiteAssassin said:


> who DOESNT play SC2?


I'll play it when the full game is released.


----------



## Jezlad

Right I've added the server, started with a 30 slot package. Let me know which permenant channels to create (or how these things are usually run since I'm a TS noob).


Click Here


----------



## Katie Drake

WoRLoKKeD said:


> I'll play it when the full game is released.


You're gonna suck compared to everyone else if you don't start getting good now. We're only on Season 2 and already the skill difference from when the game launched is huge. Heart of the Swarm is coming out in late 2011 I think, so...


----------



## XxDreMisterxX

WOoot. Cant wait for the next Sc2 expansion. I have been practicing in Gold league for awhile trying to get Plat, but alas the zergs just ling rush and roach spam at those levels like no other. >.<


----------



## Katie Drake

XxDreMisterxX said:


> WOoot. Cant wait for the next Sc2 expansion. I have been practicing in Gold league for awhile trying to get Plat, but alas the zergs just ling rush and roach spam at those levels like no other. >.<


As a Terran player, I'd love to be playing against the Zerg that you mention. :good: Roaches hate Marauders so much.


----------



## WoRLoKKeD

Katie Drake said:


> You're gonna suck compared to everyone else if you don't start getting good now. We're only on Season 2 and already the skill difference from when the game launched is huge. Heart of the Swarm is coming out in late 2011 I think, so...


Nah. It's no different to every other Blizz RTS ever. All you have to do is mass-produce harvester units and proxy cheese the enemy before they do the same to you, rinse, repeat. 

That's why I originally stopped playing SC1, and apparently the second is even worse for it. These days, I'm hooked on Sins of a Solar Empire. Much more my thing. 
Still, when the Protoss storyline is released I'll play it, as it's the only part I care about.


----------



## Katie Drake

WoRLoKKeD said:


> Nah. It's no different to every other Blizz RTS ever. All you have to do is mass-produce harvester units and proxy cheese the enemy before they do the same to you, rinse, repeat.


Yeah, except if you're playing someone with a brain they'll not be taken off guard by proxying buildings, so I imagine that works at like Bronze level or something but after that people tend to wise up.


----------



## gen.ahab

I am in agreement with WoRLoKKeD, SoaSE is a far superior game, generally speaking. SC2 was an abysmal failure in my book.


----------



## WoRLoKKeD

gen.ahab said:


> I am in agreement with WoRLoKKeD, SoaSE is a far superior game, generally speaking. SC2 was an abysmal failure in my book.


All Advent. 

All the time.


----------



## shufflingeveryday

Id have to say use Ventrilo, as it is more user friendly and easier to manage in my opinion, and maybe get the maximum amount possible of open slots, and open a paypal option where people could donate to help bear the burden of costs.


----------



## Jezlad

No one uses it anyway.


----------



## Lethiathan

Is the TS still running or did you close it? i clicked the link and nothing happends. I did not pay attention to anything else


----------



## Jezlad

Updated first post.


----------



## arumichic

I can't seem to get it to work 
I think I'm just tech blind.... >.<


----------



## Azkaellon

Did u enter the IP right?


----------

